# Daisy's 4th birthday :(



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry that you lost Daisy so young. It's painful at any age, but at 4 it seems so much worse.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, these kinds of days are so hard. Your Daisy was a beautiful girl.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Daisy, I am sure there are lots of presents for her at the bridge. Birthdays, bridge anniversaries are always so very hard for us here to cope with, and it is at sad times like these that I give our 2 an extra hug

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Daisy


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm so sorry, I know how hard these days can be. Just know that Daisy will be smiling while watching you and Eddie and Sadie celebrate in her honor ♥


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your messages, just a very sad day for us.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

am sure Daisy had a GReat Birthday at the bridge.
Think of all the happy memories !!!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

davebeech said:


> am sure Daisy had a GReat Birthday at the bridge.
> Think of all the happy memories !!!!


Thanks Dave. I'm sure your Tom has joined in with the birthday celebrations too up there! Hope you're doing okay.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

All the anniversaries are hard, but I think Daisy is having a fun, fun, fun time at the bridge and I hope the lovely memories you have of her help ease the pain a little.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I hope my Fozzie and Gallagher are helping her celebrate, too!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Daisy*

I am SO VERY SORRY that you lost your Daisy so young. You will see her again at the Rainbow Bridge!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Special days without our babies is always so hard. Like others have said, I'm sure Daisy is having a fantastic day at the Bridge celebrating with all our Golden Angels. I'm so sorry you lost her at such a young age, she must have been needed in Heaven for a very important job to do.

Celebrate with Eddie and Sadie in her honor, I know she will be smiling down on all of you.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Birthdays and anniversaries are so difficult. ..what a sad day for you. Your sweet girl was far too young to leave you. There is a big birthday party at the bridge today in Daisy's honor and all our babies are celebrating with her.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

All the anniversaries are hard and Daisy was so young bless her.

Happy Birthday Daisy hope you had a good party at the bridge and my Naughty Charlie did not eat all the cake she had a very sweet tooth


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday to lovely Daisy. I am sure you are partying hard with all your new bridge friends. Thinking of your family with care and thought x


----------



## DERBYBOY7 (May 18, 2012)

I am so sad for you as a member of the way too young club, a club we don't wish on anyone.


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of Daisy. I can relate to how you feel as we lost our Maddie at 3 as well, just 3 months before her 4th birthday. It is so hard without them. I'm glad you have other dogs to commemorate the day with. I am sure like the others said that Daisy, Maddie and all the rest are partying at the bridge. One day we'll join them again, til then they are with us in spirit. Someone else recently posted a picture of many beautiful goldens and said it was the entrance to Heaven. I am sure that is the case. What better way for everyone to be welcomed. I know our young girls had to go too soon, but maybe they have a very special job to do up there. I picture Maddie playing with all the children who were also heartbreakingly called back to God way too soon. They are running and playing together in paradise, a beautiful, warm, and fluffy comforting companion for every child.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy 4th Birthday the sweetest Daisy. Forgive us humans on this side of the Bridge that we feel so sad on your big day. It is hard for your family that you are not with them to celebrate. I hope my Buddy and so many other beautiful goldens will celebrate your birthday with you and make it special day with lots of fun. We all have to be patient on both sides of the Bridge but one day we will celebrate your birthdays together. I know when it's my time to go to the other side I will recognize you by your beautiful, mischievous smile. Until then, have fun, play hard, run fast and send your family a sign so they know you are ok there.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your lovely kind messages, they really have helped us so much today.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

It's breaking my heart to know I'm going to lose my boy at 12 years.....I cannot imagine losing one at only the tender age of 3. Happy 4th birthday at Rainbow Bridge beautiful Daisy!

Hugs to you!!!!


----------

